
Ask HN: R or Python for Data Science? - owens99
Hey all, I&#x27;m a ruby&#x2F;js convert from PHP&#x2F;C&#x2F;Java world. I&#x27;m really interested in Data Science now and am learning D3.js for data visualization. I&#x27;m wondering which open source community is better right now for Data Science: R or Python?<p>I&#x27;m looking for a large number of interesting projects to learn from but also a welcoming and happy community where I could make new friends.
======
minimaxir
Both.

I use R for plotting/processing, Python for scripting and getting external
data.

